# Leopard gecko with dry skin - needs a good old moisturiser!



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Foriste one of my baby giants - has recently had a funny feeeling underneth tail.. ( if that made any sense!!) well today i decided to have a proper good ol' look.It looks all dry - like he needs to moisturise (sp) ... i have thought of why this might be..

he only likes to eat his mealworms off the floor and not in a dish - so - there is no paper towel- so when he s okindly walks in his water bowl and spills it everywhere he sometimes has to lay in it / he choses to lay where it has split / his tail drags in it?...

coudl this be the reason..

anyway my question is..

can i use E45 or.. LUsh hand cream for sensitive skin (all organic all made from natural fruits etc etc )


or..


EDIT - its just the underside of his tail.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

How about olive oil. I think it should be safe to use as some use it for mite treatment on snakes. I also read the other day Joan colins uses it on her face to help her keep young looking and beautiful :crazy: :lol2:


----------



## Madrone (Dec 7, 2007)

I would wager that olive oil in a small amount would be a safe solution to the problem 

God Bless,
Joshua


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

Another idea would be it is not dry skin, but the paper towel has dried to the skin and just needs to be removed? Try giving him a shallow bath and see how that turns out.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Erm Maybe Vaseline Its not a moisteriser but it stops sawnuss! :mf_dribble:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

olive oil!!!


----------



## iguanaman2442 (Mar 9, 2007)

1 of my royals had a skin irritation i used a bit of E45 (mum used to be a vet rep/raptor specialist told me to use it) sorted it out quickly and no harm done to snake i would have thought will be fine for leo aswell


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok thank y!!!!


iguanaman2442 said:


> 1 of my royals had a skin irritation i used a bit of E45 (mum used to be a vet rep/raptor specialist told me to use it) sorted it out quickly and no harm done to snake i would have thought will be fine for leo aswell


----------

